# WATER COLOR CARDS-



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been doing some cards for a KP friend, and I thought I would post them here. I hope you like them.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Beautiful cards.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Lovely !


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

I agree lovely!


----------



## mamagill (May 5, 2013)

wonderful to be able to produce beautiful paintings and share them with your friends. It must bring you lots of pleasure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Below I show the 'building of a water color. I had the pictures so thought I might as well show them. I thought some of you might be interested in the process. Sorry they aren't in order.

I LOVE work with watercolor and pen. Shirley


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

What beautiful water color work. You are truly blessed with talent.


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

Beautiful artwork.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nancie E said:


> Beautiful cards.


Thanks Nancie! nice to see you - I hear the weather is pretty great in Calgary. Spring is starting to show new growth here on the island.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great cards as always, Gwen


----------



## Dot700 (Jan 11, 2013)

Nancie E said:


> Beautiful cards.


I agree. Beautiful cards. Nancie are you still meeting at the library for a knitting group? If so. I would love to join you.


----------



## Adelheide (Jan 8, 2016)

Exceptionally nice cards! You're very talented. Do you have them printed up?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dot700 said:


> I agree. Beautiful cards. Nancie are you still meeting at the library for a knitting group? If so. I would love to join you.


I believe they still are: We had a lovely lunch with the Calgary girls a few years ago and they started meeting then. I wasn't able to go but I know they have a good time.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Adelheide said:


> Exceptionally nice cards! You're very talented. Do you have them printed up?


No- I have only done individual cards for people. I usually do 20 or 30 for Christmas but it is such fun for me. I am thinking of getting this latest one done though.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## beachkoz (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh so lovely. I love watercolor. Wishing I had your talented eye for color.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Love your watercolor cards.. I also painted using watercolor, pastel and colored pencil. :lol:


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Wonderful cards!


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful work Shirley


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Very pretty. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely work. Your watercolors are very vibrant. I especially liked the winter scenes but then the leaves - guess I liked them all


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Naneast said:


> Love your watercolor cards.. I also painted using watercolor, pastel and colored pencil. :lol:


That doesn't surprise me at all Nan. have you posted pictures? I would love to see them. I love doing them but am restricted as I have a detached tendon in my left shoulder and I am a lefty so can only do a few at once. I would love to see your work. Such beautiful work on this section.


----------



## Adelheide (Jan 8, 2016)

Designer1234 said:


> No- I have only done individual cards for people. I usually do 20 or 30 for Christmas but it is such fun for me. I am thinking of getting this latest one done though.


You are a gifted artist, many would purchase your cards!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful, Shirley


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

My goodness! You are so talented!


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Very pretty. I have always liked watercolors.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow! I'm amazed.


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

I got my cards printed up at a local graphics company and it was not very expensive. The colors weren't perfect (done via computer) but friends that I gave sets to for Christmas are asking if they can buy more! (So I give them more.) Don't know how to attach a picture.


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

.


----------



## Rob's Sally (Jun 25, 2013)

Your cards are beautiful.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Shirley your cards are beautiful as everything you do &#9786;


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Great to see you and your work again. Somehow, after Jack's. death, I haven't been able to get back to my watercolors. Maybe this summer...


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful cards and painting. I thank you so much for sharing your pictures. I am just beginning watercolor painting and any help or advice is so appreciated.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

You have some real neat Cards. I love that they are different from the cards we have seen here lately.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Talent runs in your veins! xo ws


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Lovely cards. I also have done Christmas cards for my family using watercolor pencils. It takes a long time, but everyone likes receiving them. Your work is very nice.


----------



## gwen949 (Nov 17, 2011)

Such a wonderful talent! I envy you--I can't draw a proper stick person!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

You do beautiful work. I wish I had just a little of your talent.

All the cards are just beautiful!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

So lovely. So simple but say so much.


----------



## AntiqueKat (Jul 14, 2015)

Beautiful work! what is your product of choice to seal them?


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

I love your water colors. You are very talented and I hope you continue to post your art here.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Your cards are beautiful!!! Hope you continue to show new ones to us. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Designer1234,
Wow! That's watercolor? I used to take painting years ago. I tried painting w/acrylic, watercolor and oil paints. I remember that w/the watercolor I had to paint over and over the same place to get the picture the color like I wanted it and so I didn't like watercolor but you do a really good job.


----------



## sblp (Feb 10, 2012)

Beautiful, I love them all. You are blessed with great talent!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are stunning.


----------



## sewnknit (Jun 8, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Below I show the 'building of a water color. I had the pictures so thought I might as well show them. I thought some of you might be interested in the process. Sorry they aren't in order.
> 
> I LOVE work with watercolor and pen. Shirley


Thank you so much sharing the watercolor painting steps ...hope you will share more of your future watercolor projects.


----------



## LavenderLady (Jan 4, 2016)

After recently taking a few watercolor classes, I have a real appreciation for the time and your talent expressed in your "scenery" cards. They are lovely!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I do like them, very much.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

highihid said:


> Beautiful cards and painting. I thank you so much for sharing your pictures. I am just beginning watercolor painting and any help or advice is so appreciated.


I would suggest you go simple. Don't take on too much at a time. Pussy willows, a little bird, a tree, and slowly do more. Don't be afraid to fail. Every once in awhile you will find you did something really good. It takes practice and time and think of it as fun. Don't take yourself too seriously. I wish I was closer . Simple, I mix my colors by dipping my brush in the paint and then water, and then lay it on a little bit at a time. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AntiqueKat said:


> Beautiful work! what is your product of choice to seal them?


I don't seal the cards. I use good watercolor paper. I am not a technical painter. I am self taught and I am sure there are lots of things I do wrong. I have been told that the two or three times I started taking a class. I just decided I would rather do my own thing. I have a thread on here below my post, of other work I do, maybe you might enjoy it.

I have always gone my own way. I paint and stain glass, and make wall hangings and knit for me - because I love to do it.

I would invite you to check out the thread I posted when this section opened. I opened the workshops here as more than anything I love to help people do their own thing and learn new projects.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-214536-1.html

This is the link to some of my work over the years. I am unable to do most of those types of projects now as I damaged my shoulder. Luckily I am able to knit if I take it slow. Thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow, what tallent.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Beautiful. Precious memories for me of my time in Canada. The leaves are wonderful too. I love all your work. Had hoped to meet you this year Shirley but now it looks like our 50th anniversary will be in Scotland instead of crossing Canada due to a job DH got. Maybe another year.

Your art is an expression of the talent and beauty of the person you are. Big Hugs across the miles.


----------



## AntiqueKat (Jul 14, 2015)

Just curious, I went to art school and we used to "seal" our charcoal drawings with a light spray of Kraylon Acrylic Spray (comes in different finishes matte, gloss, satin). Unlike oil paintings, water colors are usuallly kept under glass. Being as you've made such beautifal cards, I'd hate to think your efforts lost due to inproper storage and getting damp and bleeding. Even a very light dusting of hair spray (is that around any more) could help protect your efforts.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AntiqueKat said:


> Just curious, I went to art school and we used to "seal" our charcoal drawings with a light spray of Kraylon Acrylic Spray (comes in different finishes matte, gloss, satin). Unlike oil paintings, water colors are usuallly kept under glass. Being as you've made such beautifal cards, I'd hate to think your efforts lost due to inproper storage and getting damp and bleeding. Even a very light dusting of hair spray (is that around any more) could help protect your efforts.


Charcoal is a different thing It is tiny tiny little pieces of coal - believe it or not. It smudges very easily, that is why it is sprayed. Otherwise none would survive even careful handling.

Water color and the paints (oils once they are dry) are solid once they dry. Watercolor does fade unless it is treated but I did some and they don't appear to be fading. A lot of importance should be given to fairly good watercolor paper as it makes a huge difference as to how the color works.

I love doing the leaves and the negative immage method. (the watercolor of the leaves shows how you do negative immage. YOu do the outside shadows to frame the subject. I use quite a wet paper and drop color on the wet part . It makes very beautiful images .

Shirley


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## AntiqueKat (Jul 14, 2015)

Now I remember, we used to make a dilution of water and a touch of vinegar to "stretch" and treat our water color paper. Most papers now are pretreated, so like with dying it sets the color.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

Really talented! I think it would be an honor to receive one.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Laniebp said:


> Really talented! I think it would be an honor to receive one.


How kind of you to say that! Thankyou.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Naneast said:


> Love your watercolor cards.. I also painted using watercolor, pastel and colored pencil. :lol:


I bet your work is great too. You show so much talent with the amazing kitting you do and your originality. I applaud you.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Very nice Shirley! You are very talented!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Very nice Shirley! You are very talented!


Thanks friend! I appreciate you posting. S


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

These are beautiful! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

Very pretty and I love the scenery


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Dot700 said:


> I agree. Beautiful cards. Nancie are you still meeting at the library for a knitting group? If so. I would love to join you.


I'll answer for Nancie .
Yes we still meet at the Fish Creek library every Thursday morning from 10 to 12 .All are welcome to join us .The more the merrier .


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Shirley , I never got to meet you as I didn't go to the first meet up luncheon .
You are a very talented lady .


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Helma said:


> Shirley , I never got to meet you as I didn't go to the first meet up luncheon .
> You are a very talented lady .


It is nice to meet you now! I miss Calgary but love Vancouver Island. Our snowdrops and crocuses are blooming and in the sunny places the daffodils are starting to show.

Last of Feb. unbelievable. one snow day here but quite a few very rainy and chilly days.slowly spring is arriving. I do like Vancouver Island. nice to meet you and I wish I had met you when we all got together. Life got in the way with my husband's health and as a result I just never got there. Things are much better healthwise for both of us.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> It is nice to meet you now! I miss Calgary but love Vancouver Island. Our snowdrops and crocuses are blooming and in the sunny places the daffodils are starting to show.
> 
> Last of Feb. unbelievable. one snow day here but quite a few very rainy and chilly days.slowly spring is arriving. I do like Vancouver Island. nice to meet you and I wish I had met you when we all got together. Life got in the way with my husband's health and as a result I just never got there. Things are much better healthwise for both of us.


Good to hear your health has improved .
I've been ill since early Nov with a flu / cold /asthma / emphysema . Was better during our cruise , but sick again as soon as we returned to Calgary .
It is quite mild here also . My tulips are starting to come up already . Too soon .
Keep up the good work .


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

This bag uses the negative image on the card which is second from the top on page one of this topic. One of the ladies looking at another group of my pictures remarked on it so I am posting it here as I think it wil explain to her how I did this bag


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Shirley your cards are beautiful as everything you do ☺


Thanks Mel. I am glad to see you up and around. I am back on the TeaParty thread . I hope to see you there.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Your watercolor cards are just beautiful, Shirley. I am amazed at all your many talents.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> Your watercolor cards are just beautiful, Shirley. I am amazed at all your many talents.


Thankyou very much, they make me happy and I love to do them. I hope to do a group starting to morrow as I have some I want to send away, and because I am a bit weary and need to do something to do. I have arthritis in my thumb and am finding it hard to knit so will watercolor instead.

I gathered all my pictures from my drawing and painting classes last night. I am thinking of doing up a few pdfs with basic ideas. I am self taught so I don't follow the hard and fast rules, and never have. I will likely post them on this section if and when I get them organized and finished.


----------

